# Problema con eapi 5

## pedraku

Hola por falta de tiempo he tenido bastante tiempo mi gentoo abandonado, el otro dia lo puse en marcha otra vez y quise hacer una actualizacion pero tengo un problema

al hacer emerge me sale esto: 

```
AcuGentoo pedraku # emerge -uDN world

!!! Unable to parse profile: '/etc/make.profile'

!!! ParseError: Profile contains unsupported EAPI '5': '/usr/portage/profiles/default/linux/amd64/13.0/desktop/gnome/eapi'

!!! Your current profile is invalid. If you have just changed your profile

!!! configuration, you should revert back to the previous configuration.

!!! Allowed actions are limited to --help, --info, --search, --sync, and

!!! --version.

```

```
AcuGentoo pedraku # eselect profile list

!!! Warning: Both /etc/make.profile and /etc/portage/make.profile exist.

!!! Warning: Using /etc/make.profile for now.

Available profile symlink targets:

  [1]   default/linux/amd64/13.0

  [2]   default/linux/amd64/13.0/selinux

  [3]   default/linux/amd64/13.0/desktop

  [4]   default/linux/amd64/13.0/desktop/gnome *

  [5]   default/linux/amd64/13.0/desktop/gnome/systemd

  [6]   default/linux/amd64/13.0/desktop/kde

  [7]   default/linux/amd64/13.0/desktop/kde/systemd

  [8]   default/linux/amd64/13.0/developer

  [9]   default/linux/amd64/13.0/no-multilib

  [10]  default/linux/amd64/13.0/x32

  [11]  hardened/linux/amd64

  [12]  hardened/linux/amd64/selinux

  [13]  hardened/linux/amd64/no-multilib

  [14]  hardened/linux/amd64/no-multilib/selinux

  [15]  hardened/linux/amd64/x32

  [16]  hardened/linux/uclibc/amd64

```

```

AcuGentoo pedraku # emerge --version

!!! Unable to parse profile: '/etc/make.profile'

!!! ParseError: Profile contains unsupported EAPI '5': '/usr/portage/profiles/default/linux/amd64/13.0/desktop/gnome/eapi'

Portage 2.1.10.44 (default/linux/amd64/13.0/desktop/gnome, gcc-4.5.3, glibc-2.12.2, 3.2.1-gentoo-r2 x86_64)

```

```
AcuGentoo pedraku # emerge -1v portage

!!! Unable to parse profile: '/etc/make.profile'

!!! ParseError: Profile contains unsupported EAPI '5': '/usr/portage/profiles/default/linux/amd64/13.0/desktop/gnome/eapi'

!!! Your current profile is invalid. If you have just changed your profile

!!! configuration, you should revert back to the previous configuration.

!!! Allowed actions are limited to --help, --info, --search, --sync, and

!!! --version.

```

He intentado hacer estos pasos pero no me funciona:

```
AcuGentoo pedraku # rm -f /etc/make.profile

AcuGentoo pedraku # ln -snf /usr/portage/profiles/default/linux/amd64/13.0/desktop/gnome/ /etc/make.profile

AcuGentoo pedraku # ls -l /etc/make.profile

lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 61 may 11 08:41 /etc/make.profile -> /usr/portage/profiles/default/linux/amd64/13.0/desktop/gnome/

```

Como he dicho hace bastante que no toco mi gentoo y estoy un poco perdido,gracias.

----------

## agdg

Tiene pinta de que cambiaste de perfil antes de actualizar portage. Puedes intentar lo siguiente:

```
eselect profile set 0

emerge -vq portage

eselect profile set 4
```

----------

## pedraku

El perfil 0 me dice que no existe

```
AcuGentoo pedraku # eselect profile set 0

!!! Warning: Both /etc/make.profile and /etc/portage/make.profile exist.

!!! Warning: Using /etc/make.profile for now.

/usr/share/eselect/modules/profile.eselect: línea 57: targets: subíndice de matriz incorrecto

!!! Error: Target "0" doesn't appear to be valid!

exiting

```

```
AcuGentoo pedraku # eselect profile list

!!! Warning: Both /etc/make.profile and /etc/portage/make.profile exist.

!!! Warning: Using /etc/make.profile for now.

Available profile symlink targets:

  [1]   default/linux/amd64/13.0

  [2]   default/linux/amd64/13.0/selinux

  [3]   default/linux/amd64/13.0/desktop

  [4]   default/linux/amd64/13.0/desktop/gnome *

  [5]   default/linux/amd64/13.0/desktop/gnome/systemd

  [6]   default/linux/amd64/13.0/desktop/kde

  [7]   default/linux/amd64/13.0/desktop/kde/systemd

  [8]   default/linux/amd64/13.0/developer

  [9]   default/linux/amd64/13.0/no-multilib

  [10]  default/linux/amd64/13.0/x32

  [11]  hardened/linux/amd64

  [12]  hardened/linux/amd64/selinux

  [13]  hardened/linux/amd64/no-multilib

  [14]  hardened/linux/amd64/no-multilib/selinux

  [15]  hardened/linux/amd64/x32

  [16]  hardened/linux/uclibc/amd64

```

Esta del 1 al 16 el 0 no esta y tengo el 4 que es el que tenia funcionando y no recuerdo haber cambiado de perfil.

----------

## gringo

nos puedes dejar ver lo siguiente pls. : 

ls -la /etc/make.profile

ls -la /etc/portage/make.profile

solo debería existir uno de los 2, si alguno de los enlaces apunta a un perfil que ya no existe NO lo borres, elimina el otro enlace. 

Si fuera así, actualiza portage y luego cambia el enlace a un perfil correcto.

saluetes

----------

## natrix

Hola pedraku:

Lo mas importante es actualizar portage.

Hace un tiempo tuve el mismo problema y lo pude solucionar así:

Edita el archivo:

```
nano -w /usr/portage/profiles/default/linux/amd64/13.0/desktop/gnome/eapi
```

en el archivo cambia el “5” por un “4” (sin las comillas).

En el make.conf agrega este features:

```
FEATURES="-collision-protect"
```

Luego emerge portage con estas USEs:

```
USE="-python_targets_python3_2 -python_targets_python3_3”
```

Si aparecen problemas de colapso vuelve a emerge portage.

Luego sin demoras corre:

```
emerge -e system
```

Es probable que encuentres cambios de estructuras, e.g. si tu make.conf estaba en “/etc”, puedes que necesites trabajarlo en “/etc/portage”. Con los profiles puedes tener cambios parecidos.

Para renovar el EAPI también ten presente este link que te puede ser útil:

http://www.gentoo.org/proj/es/portage/doc/manually-fixing-portage.xml

Suerte!!!!

----------

## pedraku

Hola gringo aqui te dejo la salida:

```
AcuGentoo pedraku # ls -la /etc/make.profile

lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 61 may 11 08:41 /etc/make.profile -> /usr/portage/profiles/default/linux/amd64/13.0/desktop/gnome/

AcuGentoo pedraku # ls -la /etc/portage/make.profile

lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 59 may  9 23:38 /etc/portage/make.profile -> ../../usr/portage/profiles/default/linux/amd64/13.0/desktop

```

----------

## pedraku

Hola natrix, el paso primero de editar el eapi y cambiar el 5 por 4 ya lo tenia hecho 

he añadido el FEATURES y las USES al make.conf 

```
 # These settings were set by the catalyst build script that automatically

# built this stage.

# Please consult /usr/share/portage/config/make.conf.example for a more

# detailed example.

CFLAGS="-march=native -O2 -pipe"

CXXFLAGS="${CFLAGS}"

MAKEOPTS="-j3"

EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS="--autounmask=y --ask --verbose"

LINGUAS="es"

INPUT_DEVICES="evdev"

VIDEO_CARDS="nvidia"

SYNC="rsync://rsync.europe.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

#ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="amd64"

# WARNING: Changing your CHOST is not something that should be done lightly.

# Please consult http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/change-chost.xml before changing.

CHOST="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

FEATURES="-collision-protect"

# These are the USE flags that were used in addition to what is provided by the

# profile used for building.

USE="-python_targets_python3_2 -python_targets_python3_3 mmx sse sse2 3dfx 3dnow X a52 aac acpi adns alsa apm -avahi atm bluetooth cairo bzip2 -cups cdr cgi curl dbus -directfb -doc dvdr fam ffmpeg flac fontconfig

gdbm gif gimp gnome gpm gtk hddtemp java jpeg -kde lame libnotify lm_sensors matroska mp3 mp4 mpeg mplayer ncurses nls pdf perl png python -qt4  subversion svga theora tiff

truetype udev usb vanilla x264 xcomposite xvid mdnsresponder-compat -sdl xvmc -dso  threads icu moc zlib"

```

Al hacer emerge portage sigue igual:

```
AcuGentoo pedraku # emerge portage

!!! Unable to parse profile: '/etc/make.profile'

!!! ParseError: Profile contains unsupported EAPI '5': '/usr/portage/profiles/default/linux/amd64/13.0/desktop/gnome/eapi'

!!! Your current profile is invalid. If you have just changed your profile

!!! configuration, you should revert back to the previous configuration.

!!! Allowed actions are limited to --help, --info, --search, --sync, and

!!! --version.

```

----------

## natrix

Hola:

Ahora recuerdo que tuve que editar más de un archivo EAPI, creo que fueron tres. A todos los pase de "5" a "4". Intenta encontrarlos y edítalos, todos estan en /etc. Cuando actualices portage pasaran a "5" automáticamente

Lamento no poder darte información más precisa....

----------

## opotonil

Hecha un ojo a estos hilos, a ver si ayuda:

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-950762-highlight-eapi.html

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-952494-highlight-eapi.html

Salu2.

----------

## pedraku

He seguido el enlace que me has puesto natrix y he actualizado portage y ahora no me da el error de eapi

al hacer emerge me avisa que hay dos make.profile debo quitar uno?

```
!!! Found 2 make.profile dirs: using '/etc/portage/make.profile', ignoring '/etc/make.profile'

!!! Found 2 make.profile dirs: using '/etc/portage/make.profile', ignoring '/etc/make.profile'

```

Voy a probar de hacer un emerge-uDN world para actualizar

----------

## natrix

Este es uno de los problemas que te comente que podian aparecer.

Renombra el archivo /etc/make.profile, mas adelante puedes eliminarlo. Quedate con el que esta en /etc/portage.

Con el make.conf puede ocurrir lo mismo, debes usar el make.conf que esta dentro de /etc/portage. Si en /etc tienes uno, tambien debes anularlo y trabajar con el que tienes en /etc/portage. Si no hay ninguno copia el make.conf de /etc a /etc/portage.

Primero actualiza el sistema, luego actualiza el world. Si lo haces de una te apareceran muchos bloqueos y problemas de compilacion.

Saludos

----------

## pedraku

ok natrix ahora lo hare a ver si todo va bien ya te comentare gracias por la ayuda y a todos los que habeis comentado.

----------

## pedraku

Me da problemas el actualizar el sistema me salen bloqueos y mas cosas y no me deja actualizar 

ni actualizar las fuentes del nucleo con 

```
emerge gentoo-sources
```

hace bastante que estoy desconectado de gentoo y estoy perdido

----------

## natrix

Hola:

Como te decía antes, concéntrate en actualizar el @system. En esta etapa los bloqueo lo vas a tener que ver de a uno.

No se cuanto tiempo lleva tu sistema sin actualizarse pero es probable que tengas que hacer algunas migraciones como la que ya hiciste de portage.

Lee con mucha atención los NEWS de portage, te van a guiar un poco. Y principalmente, mucha paciencia y mucha lectura.

Suerte!!!!

----------

## pedraku

Si poco a poco y con paciencia, hace bastante que no lo uso no se exacto cuanto 

gracias por la ayuda natrix aver si consigo ponerlo al dia .

----------

